# 100 gallon WET PET ideas please



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi All..Long time browser, 1st time poster. I need assistance/advice in stocking my tank.

I should be getting a 5*20*24 tank this week. Approx 100 gallons. I would like to stock this tank with an aggressive/personable â€˜WET PETâ€™ pair of CA cichlids.

The main criteria being its personality, aggression and interactiveness. Doesnâ€™t necessarily have to be a pair, maybe just a solo tankmate. Also, not completely necessary, but I would also like to keep clown loaches in this tank (between 3-6â€


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

i couldnt decied either so *** got a red devil, an albino oscar and a texas, i recon *** 6 months to make up my mind, lol.
you might get away with 2 in yours. :thumb:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd vote Jag. I'd love to be able to keep one of those guys.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My Jag and Escondido both are awesome fish but not quite the wet pet that my RD/ Midas is. They are more shy and laid back. My Midas loves attention he loves to have his hump pet. Good luck and lots of fun with your new tank.


----------



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah soo many ppl have owned Jags that I'm kind of thinking I'm missing out on something here...

also have seen some stunning Carpintis Escondido, but am really after a personable cichlid. From what i've read, Red Devil/Midas are the one's to get if this is really what I want.

Thanks ppl, and anymore suggestions, keep em coming!!!!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Our Texas cichlid is quite personable, and our female black belt is super personable as well.

-Ryan


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Have you thought about a Flowerhorn? They can have beautiful color and loads of personality. They can be a little pricey for a good one, but when you think about how much you've spent on the tank set-up. To spend a little more on a fish and to have something that everybody that sees it goes   is worth it to me. It makes you  everytime you clean the tank.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

All of the fish mentioned would work well. Also consider N. Umbriferum..."umbee" and N. Dovii. Both push the limits of your tank a little more than the others, but would work. Look on Youtube.com for examples of each.

I personally wouldn't try to keep Clown Loaches with any of the fish mentioned except H.Carpintis "Escondido." Most of the other fish would likely try to eat any loaches under 5 inches.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I highly regret getting rid of my Trimac pair... and I am greatly looking forward to replacing them... So naturally, that is my suggestion to you...

My pair (kept in a 4'x2'x2') definitely would not have allowed Clown Loaches to live in their tank. Cls are known to be a constant threat to fry, so any breeding pair of large Cichlids are going to be intolerant of them. Even without the concern of fry, my male Trimac would have "played" with them which would result in their death. I kept a pair of Convicts in the bottom of my Trimac tank and my male spent about half of his time trying to catch them (they lived in smaller decor he didn't fit into).

Personally, I much prefer the Amphilophus family to the Parachromis family... Both on appearance as well as 'Wet Pet' behavior...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with *oldcatfish* ... the Escondidos would be the only one I'd try with clown loaches, so if they are the make or break point ... I'd go with them though as pointed out, they would probably be less engaging as a wet pet than the other choices.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Personally, of the ones you mentioned, I think a nice Midas/devil would be nice...

If it were my tank, I'd consider Vieja argentea, as well.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

My experience with my jaguar. First of all he ate my clown loach  . Second of all he acts like his name, "jaguar". He likes to stalk fish, and is more kept to himself like cats usually are.


----------



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, keep the suggestions coming!!

Not really thought about flowerhorns, as not keen on hybrids atm, thx tho.

If the only choice with the Clowns is a Texas or something smaller, then I may keep the CL where they are. I may try a tex with another large cichlid, depends what I settle on I guess.

I reckon Trimacs will be my first choice, though they are from what I've read extremely difficult to find real ones in the UK, most are FH hybrids. Argentea are really rare in Uk too.

I have an opportunity to get pair Istlanum.

Also, thinking about pair Festae (can get) and Red Tiger Mota.

Would these be considered personable? a bit like as soon as someone steps in the room, they're readily and actively defending their tank? A naturally 'mad-ish' fish I guess, but intelligent too!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

though I don't have personal experience with them, I think a _Nandopsis haitiensis_ male would be a great wet pet, from what I have seen and heard. great looking fish with a d*** head behavior. If you can find them, they are great fish

I would be leery putting a dovii or umbriferum in that size tank, they get 2ft+

Istlatum are extremely rare fish, I would take them up on that offer if you like them.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Though Dovii & Umbree's can reach over 2 feet...it's not common. Just like Oscars can reach 15+ inches, but it's also rare. I saw a 16+ inch red devil/midas at a local fish store not to long ago---it was huge. But I've never had one grow anywhere near that size. I personally wouldn't hesitate to try any of those fish as a wet pet in a 100 gallon tank.

Another choice not mentioned would be Petenia Splendida the Bay Snook. They are very impressive as adults, with a huge mouth. The "Red" variety is really nice. They also get huge.

I've never even heard of "Istlatum" so I can't comment on those, but you would like the Festae. They are stunning when spawning...just make sure to have caves too small for the larger male, and maybe a divider ready just in case things go wrong.

Of all of the choices mentioned, personally I'd go with the Festae.


----------



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the further replies, any other ideas please add..

I'm starting to think the Festae might be the best option. I'll do some research on the Haitiensis and the Bay Snook, find out a bit more.

The attractive bit about the Istanlum is that it is rare, but not many ppl have documented there experiences with it. That's part of the reason behind Festae being first choice, I think/hope I can expect a certain type of behaviour.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

All the fish in my signature are single male "wet pets". None can be kept with plecos or loaches.

Someone recently asked which was my favorite and this was my answer (on another forum).

"They all have their pros and cons. I can't really say. The midas is my least favorite for now, but it is the youngest in my signature of keepers and I'm sure his (I think it is a male anyway) personality will come around. The trimac comes and goes, the odo, istlanum, and grammodes are great all the time. The dovii is super and attacks the cleaning magnet now. I'm raising some bifas and a black belt now to put in another tank, but they are small. Just got a pair of G.n.sp. "Paso Pache II" (ex-meridionalis) but the jury is still out on them. If I had to rank the keeprs I'd probably go:

Istlanum and Odo tied for first
Dovii a very close second
Trimac in third
Grammodes a very respectible fourth
Midas is really too soon to say"

I don't get to help people much on these forums, but I do have experience in this area.

The istlanum has been the most personable fish of the bunch, but they all are pretty great with the banging-glass and begging for food. None of my fish are hiders, not even the grammode. Istlanum never show much fear, even when young and very small. They don't get real big either. Mine is not maxed out yet but he won't get much bigger. Istlanum grow fast and eat like crazy, which are good things for most owners.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

And another thing, I've never owned a festae, but many folks do own them. I have never read or heard of them being very personable. That is why I've never owned one. I have had a freddy and a red tiger motaguense and they both were very personable fish. I sold the red tiger because he had a flaw in his dorsal fin and I thought he'd make a good breeder for someone, and he did. I sold the freddy too, but sometimes I wish I still had him.


----------



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the valuable info darthodo, really appreciate it, even though I'm kind of back to square one lol.

I'm now swaying more towards the Istlanum, just because they are so rare in the Uk, prob won't get the opportunity again for a while. At the moment its looking like a toss of the coin between the Istlanum and Festae. I know someone who is currently keeping both, so I'll pop over and take a look at both in 'real life' and see if that sways me..


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Can you get the odo? I know there are some folks over there that have them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize the adult size of the Istlanum. It would be a perfect fit as a full sized adult in your tank. Plus they are beautiful, *darthodo*'s Istlanum is one of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen! They are rare over here too, I'd jump on that one if I were you ... even if it meant no loaches or catfish!! One of the few fish I'd dedicate a whole tank to by itself ...


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> Plus they are beautiful, *darthodo*'s Istlanum is one of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen!


 You say the nicest things. 8)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, the color phase you have is much better than that newer one joefatfish collected, they look almost more like a blue grammodes. Your velvet blackish one is a more unique color. His race are still beautiful, but I'd take yours over his if they were available!


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

I know it is a long way from London, but Wharf Aquatics at Pinxton (Notts/Derbys border) has a good range of CA and SA cichlids, including (in the current stock list) the Odo and the Bay Snook. I know they have also had Vieja argentea in the past, so a sneaky peak on the website might be a good idea?

I suppose it depends exactly what you are after and how keen you are!

Good luck and post some pics when you finally 'take the plunge' (sorry about that)! :lol:


----------



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Darthodo, dwarfpike and Beo.

Checked out Wharf Aquatics and seems altho their stocklist needs to be updated they can and do get Odo's. Only problem is a hundred or so miles lol. This is a new name added to the mix, so i'll research and come back with further developments.

Currently thinking:

Istlanum
Odo
Festae
Red Tiger Mota


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

After hearing the other comments on "Istlatum," I would like to revise my suggestion.

I'd get the Istlatum if the cost was reasonable, since it is so rare. I would grow it out and see if I liked it. If I didn't, I would trade/sell it for a different species.


----------



## holidayinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Appreciate the honesty oldcatfish. The Istlanumâ€™s are a very attractive proposition, mainly due to the rarity but also they look a cool, aggressive fish. Iâ€™m sure I can rehome them if they fail to live upto expectations (hopefully not). I guess this is a situation where if I donâ€™t try, Iâ€™ll never knowâ€¦.cheers


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Out of the four you listed, my list would go:

Istlanum
Red Tiger Mota
Odo
Festae

The istlanum and odo probably have better 'wet pet' personalities. The red tiger won't outgrow the tank like a festae (if it's a male). Plus I just like the patterning on the red tigers.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

holidayinn said:


> Appreciate the honesty oldcatfish. The Istlanumâ€™s are a very attractive proposition, mainly due to the rarity but also they look a cool, aggressive fish. Iâ€™m sure I can rehome them if they fail to live upto expectations (hopefully not). I guess this is a situation where if I donâ€™t try, Iâ€™ll never knowâ€¦.cheers


I've owned a few istlanums and none have disappointed me. It is the only fish I've owned that had an attitude and would eat and fight right out of the bag they were shipped in when juveniles.
I've really never seen them stressed. Mine will attack the cleaning magnet now, as will my trimac and my dovii. The odo is not aggressive towards me, but he is very puppy-like and goes nuts when I feed him. He actually scares some folks when they feed him because he splashes so much water. Istlanum are easier to care for when young than odos, as many young odos get bloat and die when stressed. If an istlanum gets bloated it is from overeating, because they just never seem to get full.


----------

